# Simplicity Broadmoor 18/50



## Eddie 70

My neighbor has a Simplicity Broadmoor 18/50 for sale. It has 180 hours on the meter and looks brand new. He bought it in an estate sale from his wife's deceased uncle. He says he gave $2500 for it a couple of summers ago. He says it is too big for his small yard and wants to sell it. He is asking $1800 for the mower. I used it to mow my front yard and it cuts and runs like new. 

Is this a decent price. I think the price is pretty good when you consider what all the box stores have out front for the same money. 

Any input is greatly appreciated because I think I want to buy. All reviews I have read praise the mower except for the buy in price.


----------



## Simpleprestige

GO FOR IT!!!

That is an amazing price for that mower, I can tell you that right now. The simplicity line is in my opnion the greatest residential lawn mower on the market today and the cut quality is unmatched. My Grandfather owns a 92 broadmoor or regent, can't remember, and it still cuts just as well as anything else on the market. It will not let you down and as I said, great price


----------



## Eddie 70

Thanks for the reply. I have been wanting to pull the trigger just wanted a few opinions if I could get them. I thought the price might be high but with the condition and low hours, I think it is not hurt. :cheers:


----------



## Eddie 70

While I have an audience, are there any known problems with these machines? I have never had a hydrastat and am not real sure about the life of these. How sturdy is the trans? How often does the fluid need to be changed?


----------



## HYDROGUARDIAN16

you really dont have to change the hydrostatic fluid, as long as it isnt black. You have a nice deal and I think you should buy it. Remember to always grease the deck and tractor once a month like I do, after you grease the zerks under the deck, you will have quieter and more efficient operation. BTW only use regular unleaded, premium gas is terrible for these engines today.


----------



## Eddie 70

Well I went and picked the mower up this afternoon. I have mowed the grass one time so far. One thing I have noticed is that where the ground is uneven the deck sometimes hits the body. Not a big deal but something that I am unused to have happening. I hope this is not a problem.

It runs great, drives great and mows great. The guy gave me a Purolater filter and said to save money use the Purolater and not the Briggs filters. I am very happy with it so far but I have only added about 1 hour or so.


----------



## chrpmaster

I had a Simplicity mower and the deck used to hit the bottom of the tractor when I went too fast over bumps. It was worst when I had the deck set high to let the grass stay longer. I never noticed any damage to the deck or the tractor but I would normally slow down in those parts of the yard that were bumpiest. 

I agree with Simple that these are the best residential mowers made. Plus with the full width rollers they don't scalp the lawn and leave that neat "striped" look. Maintain it and it will last a long time.

Andy


----------



## Simpleprestige

I don't get the bumping on my prestige, and I think its because I roll my lawn about three times a year to get all the bumps out and it works wonders. I have felt the deck hit the chassis when I have it in the raised position and I go over a ledge or something that the mower hits but other than that nothing. I wouldn't think it would do any harm or else Simplicity would have addressed it twenty or thirty years ago


----------



## Eddie 70

According to the deck height adjuster it was on the mark between 3 and 4 or 3.5. Once I noticed the cause of the bumping, I slowed way down in those areas and the bumping stopped. I may have to check into rolling the yard. I don't have a roller. Can these be pulled behind while mowing?


----------



## chrpmaster

Yes


----------



## Simpleprestige

You can usually pick em' up really quick on craigslist. I got mine for free, but it does lay down a fine layer of rust over the lawn too . Browse your local craigslist, your bound to find one


----------



## Eddie 70

I have mown the grasss a few times now. It seems the thicker the grass, the better the mower performs. I wish the lawn at our new house were in better shape so I could really tell more about it. 

I know I may be late but I would love aerate the yard and roll it. I have planted some seed earlier and some of it is coming in.


----------



## chrpmaster

Check with your local nursery or garden center to see if its too late to aerate in your area. If it is you can always wait til Fall and do it then.


----------



## Eddie 70

So far so good. The mower works great. I have added about 15 hours to the machine without a hiccup. Easily this is the best machine I have ever had for mowing the lawn. One purchase I am glad I made.


----------

